# TREK and Specialized bikes sizing



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

I am looking at a new bike and I am comparing the Madones to the SL3's. Looking at the Geometries of these two bike, it looks like they are very similar. I am going to go ride both bikes but is there any real difference in the frame as far as sizing is concern? 
I am replacing a 55cm Kestrel RT700 with this new bike and am not sure which will match up better, the Specialized or the Trek. 

Anyone know the geo's of TREK and Specialized bikes to comment on the numbers they post online. Are the sizes going to be the same once you consider the angles of the Head and Seat tubes? Specialized seem to have a shorter chain stay, does this result in fast acceleration?

thanks for the help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roy harley said:


> I am looking at a new bike and I am comparing the Madones to the SL3's. Looking at the Geometries of these two bike, it looks like they are very similar. I am going to go ride both bikes but is there any real difference in the frame as far as sizing is concern?
> I am replacing a 55cm Kestrel RT700 with this new bike and am not sure which will match up better, the Specialized or the Trek.
> 
> Anyone know the geo's of TREK and Specialized bikes to comment on the numbers they post online. Are the sizes going to be the same once you consider the angles of the Head and Seat tubes? Specialized seem to have a shorter chain stay, does this result in fast acceleration?
> ...


When I was shopping for a new bike back in '08, I did a lot of research on both the Madone (5.2 Pro) and Tarmacs. I take a 52cm, and for me reach on the Tarmac was slightly better (longer) than the Madone. I could have easily gone with a 110mm stem on the Madone to compensate, but preferred the Tarmacs slightly more aggressive geo, so that's the direction I chose.

Because you're coming from a different brand bike, you don't yet know what size Madone or Tarmac you'll be looking at, so I suggest comparing the geo of your Kestrel with those along with visiting the dealers and getting your sizing requirements pinned down. The main measurements to focus on are effective TT, STA (because it affects reach) and HTL. If you're proportioned short legs/ longer torso, keep an eye on standover as well. 

Treks and Specialized (along with C'dale) had some models that were very similar in geo. Trek has recently changed their geo somewhat, so now (as you mentioned) it's even closer to the Tarmac. 

If you know the geo of your bike (or know where it's published) we can compare it with the two bikes of interest to see what most closely matches it. This, of course, assumes it's fits you very well.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> When I was shopping for a new bike back in '08, I did a lot of research on both the Madone (5.2 Pro) and Tarmacs. I take a 52cm, and for me reach on the Tarmac was slightly better (longer) than the Madone. I could have easily gone with a 110mm stem on the Madone to compensate, but preferred the Tarmacs slightly more aggressive geo, so that's the direction I chose.
> 
> Because you're coming from a different brand bike, you don't yet know what size Madone or Tarmac you'll be looking at, so I suggest comparing the geo of your Kestrel with those along with visiting the dealers and getting your sizing requirements pinned down. The main measurements to focus on are effective TT, STA (because it affects reach) and HTL. If you're proportioned short legs/ longer torso, keep an eye on standover as well.
> 
> ...





Thanks I was thinking or maybe guessing that the Treks now are a bit smaller than the Specialized frames now. I think I need a 54 in the Tarmac where a Madone I might need to go to the 56 with the new head tube length and a bit different geometers. I would love to bring in my current ride to compare, but I was hit by a car on my bike and the bike is broke in half at the top & down tube. That is also why I am looking at a new bike. So I can only go to the Kestrel website and compare the 55 Kestrel to these other bikes out there.

Either way the LBS offer a free fitting once you start buying their higher $$$$ bikes.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 58 Spesh Tarmac and my riding buddy has a 58 Performance Fit Madone ... the Spesh is longer, lower and more aggressive. Not better. Just longer, lower and more stretched. ETT on SPesh is 582 and on Trek is something like 573... and you can feel the diference. I actually wish Spesh made a size 57 with about a 575 ETT, but that's another post.


----------

